# Cherry and her Cherry eye



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you have never seen a "cherry eye" on a dog, this is what it looks like.
Cherry will need this repaired a second time in a differant method by a Specialist this coming week. She had both eyes and her spay done 2 weeks ago. I hope the other eye holds its repair.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Such a love---you are angels in human fur.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending prayers and hugs for Cherry and her surgery. She looks soooo sweet.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor Cherry...prayers for a successful surgery.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Does she need donations?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for Sweet Cherry. I've never seen cherry eye before.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, We can use the donations. Everytime you have to go to a Specialist it is expensive and we seem to have had a lot of Special needs lately. Lexi has an autoimmune disease, Shiloh has Cushings and both are now on expensive meds that will need to be refilled every month. We are hoping to put a link on or Rescue site so people can sponsor some of these long term Rescue dogs, until they are adopted. 
Thanks for asking, Edie


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump for the rescues they need donations!!!

Thanks Edie


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

For us newbies, could someone please post how to donate?
I would love to help sweet little Cherry!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Edie can you please post the information where we can donate. Is it thru paypal?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Our website with the Paypal link for donations is:
www.americanmalteserescue.org 

Thanks for helping, Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great, going to donate now.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Donated


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank-you very much.
An update on Cherry..She went to the Specialist this morning and will have surgery on BOTH eyes this afternoon. The stitches came out of the other eye just this morning. We are happy it happened then, other wise it would have meant another surgery for her. The cost to have both eyes done by the Specialist is $900.00.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Our website with the Paypal link for donations is:
> www.americanmalteserescue.org
> 
> Thanks for helping, Edie


Donated and bumping.

I hope sweet little Cherry's eye surgery goes well.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Cherry, I hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cherry is home at the fosters and wearing the cone of shame. Judy says her eyes look much better , but she will have to wear the cone for a week. She also cant have hard kibble because the stitches to hold the lid in place were tacked to the bone. (ouch) :w00t: She is on heavy pain meds ( Tramadol) because this will cause her to have a severe headache.
Will share update pictures as I get them. 
Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy that Cherry is out of surgery. Sad for her that she will endure some pain for several days and has to wear the dreaded cone.....hopefully she will feel better very soon.

Hugs to Cherry and to you for all you do. 

Please keep us updated and post some pics when you can. :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I just donated to AMA Rescue for Cherry. There's no place to note that in PayPal but I gather you'll know. Glad the surgery is over but ouch that sounds painful. Hopefully time will pass quickly and she will have a new lease on life and a new family to love her. Thank you all for what you do for rescue.:wub:


----------

